# ORV Certification for Persons with a Disability question?



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

I drew a bear permit this year. 
In the last year my strength and mobility has degraded to the point that I was determined to be physically disabled. 
Knowing that I couldnt put in the miles and miles that would be required for bear hunting and not having the support available to help, I had decided to turn in my tag to be donated to a hunter with an advanced illness or unsuccessful youth. 
While surfing on the DNRE web site, I came across the "*ORV Certification for Persons with a Disability" *document. In the document it says "

_Persons that meet the following criteria are permitted to operate licensed ATVs/ORVs less than 50" wide on forest roads that are open to public vehicular travel on state lands (including those not posted open to ORVs). Privileges do not extend to cross-country travel nor to areas, trails and roads specifically posted CLOSED to vehicle or ORV use, nor to the operation of an ORV within state game, wildlife, or research areas, federal forest lands, state parks, state recreation areas or Michigan trailways:_

_. __Those persons issued a valid temporary or permanent handicapper parking permit issued by the Secretary of State Office.__[/COLOR]_

I have a handicap-parking permit. And the area that I intended to hunt is the 
*AU SABLE STATE FOREST*. 
_state game, wildlife, or research areas, federal forest lands, state parks, state recreation areas or Michigan trailways_ are what is called out, *State forest* are not listed.

Also there are trails that would take me to within 50 or 100 yards of where I would establish bait sites. None of these trails are posted in any way with signs that say "NO WHEELED VECHIALS" or the little picture signs of crossed out motorcycles and atv's. there are no Gates, Fences, Berms, or Ditches

Concluding from how I read it, I may use my ATV to travel a 1/2 to 1 mile down unmarked trails from the road to and from my chosen locations in a State Forest.

Please respond with any law or rule that would contradict and disagree with my conclusions. 

I only have until August 1st to donate my tag.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

[2] A person not less than 60 years of age or a person with a 
disability may operate an ATV on a nondesignated trail, route, or 
area for pleasure or hunting or to access a designated trail, 
route, or area. As used in this subsection, "person with a 
disability" means that term as defined in section 103 of the 
persons with disabilities civil rights act, 1976 PA 220, MCL 
37.1103.


It use to be that in order to ride on unmarked forest trails, that you had to have the following paperwork,

Physician Certification
ORV Priviledges For Persons With a Disability

This paper work had to be signed and dated by your doctor and you were to carry it with you ANY time you took advantage of operating your ORV on a non-designated forest road.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

You've assumed correctly.
With a valid Handicap tag you can ride state forest roads not posted closed.
You can only leave that road to retrieve game at a limited distance, I'm not sure if baiting or entering a blind location is covered...may be a catch 22.
We ride some old rds to pick berries and mushrooms but park on the side.
You do need an ORV sticker, helmet and eyewear.
You may not ride County roads unless the County has opened them.
Check the County / Local regulations


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

But can I travel offroad down unmarked trails in a State Forest?
The document says "trails and roads specifically posted CLOSED to vehicle or ORV use" ther are no markings or blockage of any kind. And the document does not call out State Forest.
Trails were probably old old logging roads or maybe pioneer trails or old fire roads (I couldn't get my pickup down them).


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Please contact the service center of the area in question ? They would be able to give you the best answer for that given road/trail. Plus that office would be the ones to investigate any ORV complaints in the area. Ask to speak to the LT or a CO . Make sure to remember the name of who you speak with in the event you need it in the future. 

See contacting a CO sticky at the top of this forum...


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
I am posting the answers that I received.
I couldn't do the miles that are required for a successful bear hunt, guess it's time to donate this tag.

_I sent this;_
_There are trails that would take me to within 50 or 100 yards of where I would establish bait sites. None of these trails are posted in any way with signs that say "NO WHEELED VECHIALS" or the little picture signs of crossed out motorcycles and atv's. there are no Gates, Fences, Berms, or Ditches. These trails were probably old logging roads or maybe pioneer trails or old fire roads, and access trails for property that was once private property but is now State forest land (I couldn't get my pickup down them)._

The Answers:
You are correct about the ability of handicapped persons to use an ATV
on State land. There are four criteria that you can meet. One is to
have a handicapped parking permit in your possession that you obtained
from the Secretary of State. Once you have such 'proof', you
may use your ATV on State forest roads. *The working definition for a
road is a two track that is capable of being driven with a two wheel
drive car. *

Gladwin Forest Unit Manager
Forest Mgt. Division, Gladwin

And

You would need to be able to get a car down the trail for it to be
lawful for you to use an ATV under the handicap exemption. The trails
you describe do not meet this exception.

F/Lt. **** *****
District 5 Law Enforcement
Roscommon Operations Service Center
[/COLOR] 
 
Thanks again


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There are many trails meeting that description down there. If you look around you should be able to find a spot. You worked hard to get your friends wife a bear last year, maybe you could enlist some help. Still a month until baiting time. Dont sell yourself short.

Have you checked into a permit to hunt from a vehicle, that may help.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Swampbuck

It's a real tough decision and I keep thinking about it.
Yea, I found quite a few bear, only the thing that I did discover is the closer that we got to areas that people travel, the more that the bear only came after dark, the farther that we got back in off the roads, the more pictures that we got of bear in the daylight, and that&#8217;s how my sister in-law took her bear.
I could get to about 50 to 75 yards of where she hunted on a old grown up trail (probably an old fire trail) with the quad, but that trail doesn't fit the definition of a forest road, and its probably close to 3/4 mile or more of a hike. No there is not the support group that we had last year, go figure.

I have been thinking about it, an adult with an advanced illness might be in the same situation as me, an un-successful child might work, either way, both would have to have a good support group.
Bear tag's are real hard to get (this is the 4th year that I have applyed for the Gladwin BMU) I would hait to see it wasted.


----------

